# Trying to Find the Owner of the White UrQ from Waterfest



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Anybody know who this guy was? I think he was from Jersey. I'm trying to get ahold of him about possibly displaying the car in our Fourtitude booth at Waterfest.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Trying to Find the Owner of the White UrQ from Waterfest ([email protected])*

My god, that bumper is huge!








Sorry I can't help you, George


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Trying to Find the Owner of the White UrQ from Waterfest (PerL)*

Ahhhh, bumper regulations!!! It burns! It burns us!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Trying to Find the Owner of the White UrQ from Waterfest (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_My god, that bumper is huge!








Sorry I can't help you, George









the wide angle doesn't help.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

That'd be Gary Brown, of UPG fame.
He'd just got the urq finished (after ~2 years at the body shop) in time for Carlisle.








More on that at http://forums.audiworld.com/qu...phtml
=Frank=


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Trying to Find the Owner of the White UrQ from Waterfest ([email protected])*

Any other Type 85s going to be on display this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (katman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katman* »_That'd be Gary Brown, of UPG fame.
He'd just got the urq finished (after ~2 years at the body shop) in time for Carlisle.








More on that at http://forums.audiworld.com/qu...phtml
=Frank=

Thanks. I'll drop him a note.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Gary has totally done a lot of work with that car, and his goal has been to keep it 100 % stock. That's why it has the original un modded US spec bumpers.
The car has just received a new coat of paint, and is looking good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I dropped him a line, but no answer yet. Is he the guy selling fiberglass body panels?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's summer, and he's making his $$ probably working as a Chef on a ship somewhere.
He'll get back to you eventually.
As far as I know, he's not selling any fenders, but I might have missed out on that....


----------

